# Hello from Reading UK



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

Just thought I better say Hi. Ive been breeding Dogs, Rabbits, Cavies and Rats most of my life and showing them. I have kept mice before and have always enjoyed looking at the lovely colours when visiting the big shows in the UK; the London and the Bradford shows. I have decided to take the plunge, being particularly fond of the satin variety. Ive managed to get a few cages ready and even got myself a nice set of Maxey show cages in a carry case (it weighs a ton though). Now just the mice which are proving the hardest to track down 

If anyone has any nice show quality Satin mice in Fawn, Champagne or Argente available to get me going I would be grateful. I am going to the Bradford show (in Harrogate) so could collect there. Any help appreciated

Many thanks
Don 
[email protected]


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hello Don, Welcome to the Fancy, looking Forward to meeting you at Bradford (Harrogate).


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Don, Ive had cavies for a long time what was your show name? Wonder if we have ever crossed paths.


----------



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Gary... its a bit of a trek for you from the Island  Any spare Satins in your shed? 

Kelly .. this is me http://www.alpacacavies.co.uk I am hopefully taking Thyme to Bradford, he is looking nice, plus a couple of bunnies and a couple of rats. I have only once booked in a pig at Bradford before and I managed to miss my class chatting with rabbit folk, so he never made it out of the pen, hopefully I will manage it this time. 

Don


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah I see some lovely pigs there and some lunks I would imagine that your boar from Richard at Dawbell Lunks originates from one of my lunkarya boars. You must have alot of patience to have longhairs.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There aren't many good quality fawn satins about, but you should be able to get hold of some chams. Not sure about argente satins - have you joined the NMC Facebook page if you're a club member?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looking forward to meeting you Don and talking rabbits and mice 

Here are 2 members on this forum you could try for satins, memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=625 he has cream satins

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=769 this lady has chams in satin.

It may be cutting it a bit fine to get stock in time for Harrogate but you are def on a promise for the fawns at the earliest oppurtunity .


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Don, I have all that you want, All are winning strains. Fawn Satins you will be able to look at in my Shed but none available for ages, Sarah C and I are currently building up our Strains. By the way Takes me Hour and Half to get from my front door to Newbury. Gary. Will you send you a Friend Request on FB.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

All sorted then :thx to Gary.


----------



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, cool thanks Gary . I've added you, will drop you a line. I've joined the FB nmc group . Seems I am on my way with meeces  
Cheers
Don


----------

